# Motor problem



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a 10 hp horizontal shaft Techumsa (sp) mounted on my long shaft and yesterday while out hunting it was running real bad. It would not lug down and kept killing. When I pulled the prop out of the water it would sputter, and then blow black smoke out the exhaust, then speed up to normal speed. I'd lower it into the water/mud and it would start to lug down and then go to killing again. As long as I kept lifting it out of the water and then lowering it down again, I was able to get off the water. Once I got the boat loaded at the ramp, I noticed "oil" dripping out of the air intake filter cover. I pulled the cover off and sure enough there was oil. It has a vent hose or something coming from somewhere on the side of the motor and ends in the filter area. Oil was coming out of that hose.

What have I got here? Blown head gasket? What are your guesses? I am done using the boat/motor for duck hunting this year, so I have plenty of time to fix it. Just want some ideas as to what to look for.

Thanks guys!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I once had a motor that would bog down just as you described.. I found the black smoke came from running rich. I found that the choke was loose and being applied. that was a simple fix.... with the oil coming out of the breather hose to me sounds like you have a worn motor that has a lot of blow by...as you put the prop in the water you add a load to the motor that can not keep up. gets hot and compression goes past the rings... just my 2 cents


----------

